# I love new toys



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Are those for $39.99 main sewer specials. Haha. Looks nice


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> are those for $39.99 main sewer specials. Haha. Looks nice


$15.50


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I also ordered a new DM150 to replace a POS Trojan machine we have in service.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I haven't used an eel drill before.. How do they compare to the super vee? RPM, torque, size and weight?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> I haven't used an eel drill before.. How do they compare to the super vee? RPM, torque, size and weight?



Torque,size,weight are all the same. The RPM's might be a little slower but can't really tell. I think it's the same exact drill, just rebranded. The key difference for me is the chuck. The supervee does not hold tight enough, IMO. We have a lot of gal and old cast pipe and without a Jacobs chuck, the cable starts to slip in the drum when encountering tough fittings or rust stoppages. I really wanted to like the K45 or a supervee. I've tried them both and they just don't get it done for me. If we had a lot of pvc or even copper, I'd buy a K45AF tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Arrived today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> Arrived today Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. What brand and model?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Duracable DM150


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Starting the new year right.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

And his baby brother.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I have always used a sled machine and those just look like two much work for me. I can have the sled machine set up in less than 1 minute and have 140' of cable out with the line clean in a short time. Maybe those are easier and less work than I think. Or maybe I am just set in my ways.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Roto-Rooter said:


> I have always used a sled machine and *those just look like two much work for me.* I can have the sled machine *set up in less than 1 minute and have 140' of cable out with the line clean in a short time.* Maybe those are easier and less work than I think. Or maybe I am just set in my ways.


Dayem look at all the shiot they are carrying in....:laughing:










It's like they are moving in to do a job...:laughing:


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Maybe but I'd like to try using a 1500 on one of those "the house sat vacant for 5 years, you're the third one we called out" jobs, with basically 4" of root from the house to the city main. I had one that took me 6 hours with a dm30(well the blue version) I wonder if the 1500 could make quick work out of it. Plus sectional cable seems to last longer than drum cable. My 5/8 is almost a year old, it's off brand, and is still in great shape. I tend to get 6 months out of drum 3/8 before it's pretty much worthless. Also it still only takes me 30 minutes to clean a sink line(including paperwork and collecting) when I use the k50 and I have yet to find a secondary line that takes more than 1 pass to open when using sectional.

MACK ATTAKK is the bframe not awkward to bring up/down stairs?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ridgid has a demonstration they regularly do where a K1500 goes though a piece of 3/4 lumber in about 12 seconds. Roots are not a problem.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I can't speak of the 1500, but the k50 and k60 have not failed me yet compared with a duracable sled and a small Marco drum machine.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Workhorseplmg said:


> I can't speak of the 1500, but the k50 and k60 have not failed me yet compared with a duracable sled and a small Marco drum machine.


I doubt a k60 could outpreform a big sled. Even rick confirmed this. Rod also confirmed this multiple times in dcf. I still want one for vents and such but one would still need another machine with more muscle. There are several places in my town where you have to run over 200' from 1 basement co.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> ridgid has a demonstration they regularly do where a K1500 goes though a piece of 3/4 lumber in about 12 seconds. Roots are not a problem.



From less than a foot away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Mack inner core cable-I'm telling you it's worth the weight. Also if you cut the inside of one of those cages you can sit those three on a 7 gallon bucket. I may even have some spare ridgid stuff you could have-a few leftover cables maybe a spearhead. I went eel ends and will never go back.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> ridgid has a demonstration they regularly do where a K1500 goes though a piece of 3/4 lumber in about 12 seconds. Roots are not a problem.





Drain Pro said:


> From less than a foot away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What that has to do with sewer cleaning IDK...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> Hey Mack inner core cable-I'm telling you it's worth the weight. Also if you cut the inside of one of those cages you can sit those three on a 7 gallon bucket. I may even have some spare ridgid stuff you could have-a few leftover cables maybe a spearhead. I went eel ends and will never go back.


I'll take an old 1500 cable.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Redwood said:


> Dayem look at all the shiot they are carrying in....:laughing: It's like they are moving in to do a job...:laughing:


Lol


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

cable or root said:


> Maybe but I'd like to try using a 1500 on one of those "the house sat vacant for 5 years, you're the third one we called out" jobs, with basically 4" of root from the house to the city main. I had one that took me 6 hours with a dm30(well the blue version) I wonder if the 1500 could make quick work out of it. Plus sectional cable seems to last longer than drum cable. My 5/8 is almost a year old, it's off brand, and is still in great shape. I tend to get 6 months out of drum 3/8 before it's pretty much worthless. Also it still only takes me 30 minutes to clean a sink line(including paperwork and collecting) when I use the k50 and I have yet to find a secondary line that takes more than 1 pass to open when using sectional. MACK ATTAKK is the bframe not awkward to bring up/down stairs?


No it's kind of like a wheel barrel. I just roll it up or down one stair at a time.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Sectional cables can last a lifetime over drum cables. I've used both, own both. I've spent more money replacing spent drum cables than the cost of my K60 and cables when bought new. I had a job Saturday where the back yard cleanout was down narrow hilly terrain that wasn't going to get the 270lb sled treatment. The K60 did the trick. Don't pigeonhole yourself into one style machine because some say what they use is all they need.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Sectional cables can last a lifetime over drum cables. I've used both, own both. I've spent more money replacing spent drum cables than the cost of my K60 and cables when bought new. I had a job Saturday where the back yard cleanout was down narrow hilly terrain that wasn't going to get the 270lb sled treatment. The K60 did the trick. Don't pigeonhole yourself into one style machine because *some say what they use is all they need.*


Don't forget sometimes what some say they use is because that's what the boss supplies them.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> Hey Mack inner core cable-I'm telling you it's worth the weight. Also if you cut the inside of one of those cages you can sit those three on a 7 gallon bucket. I may even have some spare ridgid stuff you could have-a few leftover cables maybe a spearhead. I went eel ends and will never go back.


That would be very nice of you. I'll pm you my #. Maybe you can teach me a trick or too like with the 7 gallon bucket. Thanks.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I use dirt bike tires to stack my cages. Gonna look for a bigger bucket.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Don't forget sometimes what some say they use is because that's what the boss supplies them.


Exactly, some don't have the luxury or permission to think outside the box, and won't admit the merits of other methods even when others have shown proven track records.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice new toys DP!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Don't forget sometimes what some say they use is because that's what the boss supplies them.





ChrisConnor said:


> Exactly, some don't have the luxury or permission to think outside the box, and won't admit the merits of other methods even when others have shown proven track records.


Personally I'm glad that I'm provided with a different machine by my boss...
I like what I have and there aren't many sectional users around here...

Must be a reason....

But if you love it, by all means... go for it!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Personally I'm glad that I'm provided with a different machine by my boss... I like what I have and there aren't many sectional users around here... Must be a reason.... But if you love it, by all means... go for it!


 A lot of plumbers are still pouring lead too. ijs

What's common is not a guarantee of what is better.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> A lot of plumbers are still pouring lead too. ijs
> 
> What's common is not a guarantee of what is better.


Perhaps...

But, there may be some regional application differences that may make one a very logical choice over the other...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Perhaps... But, there may be some regional application differences that may make one a very logical choice over the other...


 I suppose.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plbgbiz said:


> A lot of plumbers are still pouring lead too. ijs
> 
> What's common is not a guarantee of what is better.


I still carry a box of oakum and caulking irons and a few lbs of lead and my ladle......some of that old pipe doesn't like the rubber gaskets..


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Personally I'm glad that I'm provided with a different machine by my boss...
> I like what I have and there aren't many sectional users around here...
> 
> Must be a reason....
> ...


Different than what? 

There aren't "that many" sectional users around here either, what's your point?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Different than what?
> 
> There aren't "that many" sectional users around here either, what's your point?


Amnesia? Look back at your own conversation...

And I get your "Owner vs. Employee" jab...:whistling2:

We've done rounds on that before...


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Your post makes it sound like your co workers use something other than the k7500. What do they use instead? I don't think sectional is more popular than drum anywhere, but they have their purposes. I just can't see a functioning sewer guy whose only mainline machine is a k60. Not in these parts anyways.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

cable or root said:


> Your post makes it sound like your co workers use something other than the k7500. What do they use instead?


My post? No, we are 100% K-7500 & K-3800...

The others I know in the trade are drum guys as well, except for a couple that also have the Dreel...


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Amnesia? Look back at your own conversation...
> 
> And I get your "Owner vs. Employee" jab...:whistling2:
> 
> We've done rounds on that before...


Those weren't exactly rounds, you repeatedly edited and deleted my posts, but that's not what I was talking about when I asked what made your equipment different. 

What does the popularity of a machine have to do with anything?

Are you implying the popularity correlates performance or effectiveness or trumps preference?

Your contempt is obvious and obnoxious. Ironically, liberals like yourself usually tout tolerance as a virtue.

Unlike yourself, some of us make our own rain, and don't just gather the buckets. 
We develop our own systems and techniques and help others sharpen each others ax. It's a bootstrap camaraderie. 

Your comments on equipment can be reduced to what I call Redwoods Rhetoric..."I use a K7500, and a K3800, it's all I need,...sectionals are LOL, why would anybody use anything except what I use,... and the US Jetting 4018 is the big boy of jetters, it's what I use, why haven't you done it like I do it, didn't you hear me last time? <insert whistling or laughing emoticons here>

Ya know, just because you don't do something in your area means that another method or machine is invalid.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you for your valued (sic) input Chris...<insert rolleyes emoticon here>

You were told that union vs. non-union & owner vs. employee had no place on that forum and to drop the chip off of your shoulder...

But you couldn't, so there are better places for you...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Thank you for your valued (sic) input Chris...<insert rolleyes emoticon here>
> 
> You were told that union vs. non-union & owner vs. employee had no place on that forum and to drop the chip off of your shoulder...
> 
> But you couldn't, so there are better places for you...


So you don't deny anything Chris is saying then? hmmmmm:whistling2:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Thank you for your valued (sic) input Chris...<insert rolleyes emoticon here>
> 
> You were told that union vs. non-union & owner vs. employee had no place on that forum and to drop the chip off of your shoulder...
> 
> But you couldn't, so there are better places for you...


You say "there are better places for you", but I'm still a member with posting privileges on DCF. I doubt they'd let a paying customer be banned. 

I was edited and deleted because you couldn't handle being put in your place. There was no chip. I don't have a problem with employees, Redwood. I did have a problem with a commissioned tech telling me that being paid commission was like being self employed, but you couldn't handle my poetic criticism, so you took it upon yourself to remove what I said. I rebutted what you said with experience, but you decided that I couldn't play because it didn't suit your ego. 

You cannot undo this "calling out" on PZ, can you? I taunt because there's nothing you can do about it. Boasters get checked. 

Sorry, Belshazzar, you've been weighed, and found wanting. The writing on this wall won't be erased.


How can an employer hate employees, Reddy? There was no versus match, it was a qualified opine vs a guy who punches a time clock. They don't have the same job description or responsibilities, but in either ignorance or arrogance, you declared the positions on par with each other

I remember you saying something about DCF being a different place where everyone would get along. In your hypocrisy, you berated Indie/Michael to no end. 

How'd that work out for dcf?

Booming with traffic today isn't it?

You recently alluded that there was a Beverly Hills Plumber on DCF, and we all know that the Beverly Hills Plumber to be Rick from Ridgid, but he's not a member, nor had he been ever. In typical Redwood fashion, you sidestep the issue when Ben called you out on it. 

I'd take one Ben Kohn, Ron Hasil, or Plumber Rick over all the closed-minded fellows like you on the Internet. 

Im just saying you cast a lot of aspersions about tools and techniques while driving another man's truck and using another man's equipment. There are a lot of ways to wrangle cable.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We are drum all the way.................


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

DRAMA!!!! I sure learn a lot more from post that I can learn from or input to.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm kind of sick of Redwood's attitude lately. Has nothing to do with him not owning a shop, or union vs non union. He's just a D I C K for no reason sometimes. But, I guess you are what you eat....

No room in my heart for internet tough guys....


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've never cared about the employer/employee or union status. That was just a logical fallacy thrown out to attempt to polarize my argument. He's all about choosing a team side.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Woah guys can't we just talk drain cleaning? I'm all for drum vs sectional and cable vs jet debates. Hell, even clean vs repair. But there's no need for man vs man squabble. can't get away from it. On ridgid it seems like that's all there is, and dcf has too little traffic to carry on good conversation. This is fu€king rediculous. I'm probably the youngest guy here, yet I find myself surrounded by childish bickering.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I guess it just wouldn't be the PZ without a shot across someone's bow now and then.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

cable or root said:


> Woah guys can't we just talk drain cleaning? I'm all for drum vs sectional and cable vs jet debates. Hell, even clean vs repair. But there's no need for man vs man squabble. can't get away from it. On ridgid it seems like that's all there is, and dcf has too little traffic to carry on good conversation. This is fu€king rediculous. I'm probably the youngest guy here, yet I find myself surrounded by childish bickering.


So what did Redwood think when you told him to back off the Plumber Rick, Plungerman, ToUtahNow, Niagra, Phatcat and Indie?.....oh and Plumber.....can't forget him. And those are the ones off the top of my head. Because you did tell him?

Think about this......Redwood has a thread devoted for all the stupid $hit Plumber says....he says alot but does it really need to be pointed out? Who starts all these political threads that go sideways and end up with insults? 

Now Redwood is fairly useful....his knowledge on social media is amazing and he's gives some great drain cleaning info when you read between the lines. But just make sure you read between the lines. Another thought....pretty much all of us here are verifiable. We've met seen each, talk to other on the phone, etc. Real easy to throw insults when you hide behind a keyboard.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

This thread has really devolved. Let's get back on topic guys before it gets any uglier. This is a great community with a lot of knowledgeable guys, including Red. This isn't DCF so who gives a chit what happened there years ago. I like coming here and it would really suck if this place met the same fate as DCF. Let's talk about everything related to drain cleaning and respect that we all do things differently, especially in certain areas. I for one find Redwoods opinions on drain cleaning and equipment much aligned with my own, probably because we're only 70 miles apart. Coming to these forums has enlightened me to the fact that techniques vary throughout the country. The only wrong way to clean drains is to not remove whatever buildup is in the line. I don't care what method you use, if you get that line clean than you're doing it right!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

*** beeeeep ***
*** beeeeep ***
*** beeeeep ***


ATTENTION!!!

This was only a test argument of the Plumbing Zone Emergency Argument Resolution System. This was only a test. Had this been an actual argument, the Den Mother would have spanked someone and taken away their 50/50 solder.


Thank you for participating in this test of the Plumbing Zone Emergency Argument Resolution System. This was only a test.



*** beeeeep ***
*** beeeeep ***
*** beeeeep ***


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

^^^^^^and that's why I love this place....


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

PZ, the place that slings more poop than an open reel.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Lots of **** being slung from a lot of key board warriers.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Darnit! And i thought i was the biggest dick on here! All seriousness i thoroughly like everyones posts on here! Bens, redwoods, plumbbiz and really miss Mr. Hilliard! DrainPro Is spot on we all work in different parts of the country with different infrastructure, access business practices, etc. The internet has a funny way of twisting things to make them sound one way when you really meant another. Im just as guilty of that! Lets all chill out, have a group hug, and talk about how the Browns are going to the Super Bowl in the next 50 years!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Ahhh WTF? I always miss the good $hit!


----------



## MSP (Jan 21, 2016)

very cool. nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Well, I can't argue with anyone when it comes to drain cleaning because I just sell tools. I enjoy coming here and hearing all sides because it helps me understand what y'all do and I may be able to pass along that knowledge to one of my customers in the future. But if any one wants to discuss midgets and ménage a trois, I may be able to talk a little smack. Just saying....


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Well, I can't argue with anyone when it comes to drain cleaning because I just sell tools. I enjoy coming here and hearing all sides because it helps me understand what y'all do and I may be able to pass along that knowledge to one of my customers in the future. But if any one wants to discuss midgets and ménage a trois, I may be able to talk a little smack. Just saying....


Why cause you are soooo short.....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Well, I can't argue with anyone when it comes to drain cleaning because I just sell tools. I enjoy coming here and hearing all sides because it helps me understand what y'all do and I may be able to pass along that knowledge to one of my customers in the future. But if any one wants to *discuss midgets and ménage a trois*, I may be able to talk a little smack. Just saying....


whoa whoa whoa.....what happens on deployment stays on deployment.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Been using this baby-it's only our 3rd job with it. Wet cut electric concrete saw. I burned something up on it the second time I used it but The repair guy said I didn't wash it out enough after I was done. I made a trench in my basement and then put it away so??? Anyways for 800$ just did a decent size basement rough. I like my new toy.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Great option for basement cuts. Other than that I love my Hilti demo saw, what a beast it is.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Plumbducky said:


> Why cause you are soooo short.....
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


 So short you would have to dig a hole to kick my ass.....


----------

